# Terrible arm pain



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

For the last 2-3 months I have had terrible pain in my entire arm and shoulder,it wakes me up at night. My Dr. said I may have rotator cuff problems. Last night was the worst, get a real bad panic attack because of this . I cannot believe FMS can cause this bad of a pain , I was told yrs ago I had it.. I am now so scared that it may be my heart. A friend of mine told me if it was my heart, and the arm pain lasted 2-3months ..I would be dead by now!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Sounds like you better look into doing something for your rotator cuff problems. I know a lady who had surgery for hers, and she is all better now! I hope you might have the same outcome.If you are a woman (sorry, I don't remember, LOL)...Heart problems in women very rarely involve any kind of arm pain. Now, heart attacks in men have that as a very common, rutine symptom - but not in women.Hope this helps!


----------

